

Show HN: Play Casino War with Bitcoins - SebMortelmans
https://www.satoshibet.com

======
SebMortelmans
Spend the last month creating this. It's Provably Fair. Completely made in the
DOM using HTML5. Also works on most mobile devices. Let me know what you guys
think :)

